# Why is it so hard to adopt a dog???



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

Ok, so I want to adopt a dog. I dont want get a puppy. I would like to adopt a dog that needs a home, has been languishing in the system and give it a new chance at life. There appear to be thousands of dogs that need a home right? Then why is it so damn hard?!
I visited a rescue centre in my area today. I had an interview- that's fine. I totally appreciate that they need to check people are responsible and aren't going to return the dog 2 weeks after they get it, causing further trauma. HOWEVER, the things I was told today were frankly, in my opinion, ridiculous. Ive grown up around dogs my whole life. My parents rescued a succession of various dogs from shelters (mainly labs and terriers). I had my own lovely dog (a yorkie) until last year when she sadly passed away age 13 of kidney disease. She was my absolute love and I will adore her always. I have a large fenced in garden. I own my own home. There are fields/the sussex downs right behind my house, I live in a leafy, quiet suburban area which would make a glorious place for a dog to live- its surrounded by beautiful green fields and ample places for a dog to spend fun happy times. I have my own business and plan to take the dog to work with me every day where they can be with me all the time. I do have kids but they are both over 10 and have grown up around dogs and know to treat them with respect. So, back to the shelter. I enquired about a lovely lurcher I saw there. I was told that I couldn't adopt her as I live in the same town where she was rescued, I was also told it was completely unacceptable for me to bring her to work every day (even though its my own business, my own office) as, and I quote, "she would probably die" (WTF?). I was also told I shouldn't get a dog because I have kids (even well behaved ones apparently!). Now, come on now. The place I live has a population of approx 250,000 people. Why on earth can't I adopt a dog from the same place I live? what do they think is going to happen? and how far away is "acceptable"? 100 miles? 200 miles? 500 miles? Then she asked me about the dogs I've owned before (one of which had epilepsy and we faithfully comforted her after every single fit) and then said "AHA! you've owned dogs but never a hound before so that might be a problem". What? you are only allowed to adopt a dog if you've owned the EXACT same breed before? and you can't have kids. Or any kids as visitors. You also can't live in the same town and you can't take them to work but neither can you leave them at home on their own. So, basically, the only people who can adopt a dog are people who are hermits with no visiting friends, no kids, who are millionaires (to afford the vets bills) but never have to work, who dont live in the same area as where the dog is originally from, who have owned the exact same breed of the dog they want to rescue multiple times before. Right. Its hardly surprising there are so many shelter dogs needing homes. Looks like i'll be looking for a puppy then.....


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I had similar problems I'm afraid due to being a full time worker. In reality I work term time only, come home at lunch , have a dog walker and am able to wk from home. i did get pups in the end. I did rehome privately my female lily who has unfortunately passed away. She died young from a heart attack but it was undetected so could have happened anyway. I don't regret the time we had with her.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Sounds like you've had a crappy experience - not all rescues are like that, sometimes it takes some searching to find the right rescue. I wouldn't give up 

Don't think finding a good breeder is any easier - sadly it's just as difficult, if not, more so! There are plenty of poor breeders around 

Rescues don't have it easy - they often have rather limited funds, staff and time. Yet they have quite a few dogs and often they don't know the history of these dogs and it's rather difficult to accurately evaluate their temperament in a kennel environment, most of the time is put towards taking care of the dogs and ensuring their needs are met as best as possible.
Add on top of that they need to vet and find homes for these dogs - that's a very difficult task, often you can have multiple people interested in the one dog and you have to try and figure out which home would be the best for the individual dog - people lie, and one person's version of "well behaved" can be very opposite to someone else's. It's a minefield that's not always easy to navigate. Sometimes you think you've found a good home for a dog - but not all is as it seems, and the dog ends up being returned which isn't fair on the dog.
So often blanket rules - that can often be rather silly, are put in place to essentially save time but sadly they can also cost dog's a potential home. Either way rescues can't really win.

You might be better to look at small, independent rescues - often if they place dogs in foster homes. They might be more open-minded and flexible.


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I had similar problems I'm afraid due to being a full time worker. In reality I work term time only, come home at lunch , have a dog walker and am able to wk from home. i did get pups in the end. I did rehome privately my female lily who has unfortunately passed away. She died young from a heart attack but it was undetected so could have happened anyway. I don't regret the time we had with her.


I'm just so sad. I WANT to give a home to a dog that is unloved and unwanted. But it seems like you have an impossible list of requirements that very very few people can meet. I also saw the kennel she was in- she was there completely alone. I don't see how being in a tiny kennel on her own all day in the shelter is somehow "better" than her walking the fields and going to work with me  I'm sorry about your Lily


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

ShibaPup said:


> Sounds like you've had a crappy experience - not all rescues are like that, sometimes it takes some searching to find the right rescue. I wouldn't give up
> 
> Don't think finding a good breeder is any easier - sadly it's just as difficult, if not, more so! There are plenty of poor breeders around
> 
> ...


I appreciate the challenging task it is to re-home an already traumatised dog to yet another place that has the potential of not working out only causing the dog more sufferance. I get it. I really do. But going by that criteria, there would only be approx 26 people in the whole of the UK who are eligible to adopt lol. Thanks for the advice- I will definitely look at independent rescues. I'm not ready to give up yet!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lola55 said:


> I'm just so sad. I WANT to give a home to a dog that is unloved and unwanted. But it seems like you have an impossible list of requirements that very very few people can meet. I also saw the kennel she was in- she was there completely alone. I don't see how being in a tiny kennel on her own all day in the shelter is somehow "better" than her walking the fields and going to work with me  I'm sorry about your Lily


Thank you she was a beautiful girl. What breed are you looking for ? Have you thought of a retired greyhound?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

What part of the country are you in OP. We might be ab'le to point you to some rescues who have more flexible criteria.

Do you have a pparticular breed in mind ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2019)

Ha Ha @Lola55 ! I live on the leafy Sussex Downs, and I had EXACTLY the same problem. I work mornings as a gardener and was going to take said lucky dog with me, I own my home, have regular income, owned many different animals, cats, horses, small furry things in cages, have teenage kids for doggy entertainment. Oh no, I could not adopt a dog for love nor money. I am willing to bet I know the rescues you went to. If you live near me I can give you the name of a rescue that doesn't give a damn about any of that! God only knows where the dogs come from, but they are quite willing to give them out no questions asked!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lola55 said:


> I'm just so sad. I WANT to give a home to a dog that is unloved and unwanted. But it seems like you have an impossible list of requirements that very very few people can meet. I also saw the kennel she was in- she was there completely alone. I don't see how being in a tiny kennel on her own all day in the shelter is somehow "better" than her walking the fields and going to work with me  I'm sorry about your Lily


Try these 
https://happypawspuppyrescue.co.uk/


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Did you try what I call a ‘proper’ rescue, like Blue Cross, for example?

I get very frustrated when I hear about some of the conditions that some rescues apply. I think that some of the independent ones don’t have people with enough experience or knowledge to make a sensible decision based on a particular individual circumstance or dog.


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

kittih said:


> What part of the country are you in OP. We might be ab'le to point you to some rescues who have more flexible criteria.
> 
> Do you have a pparticular breed in mind?


I'm in the South East of England- about 50 mins from London. Im very open minded about breeds. Ive had experiences of labs, terriers, and setters before but I dont have any specific preferences. My only criteria is that I would rather not have anything too enormous, just because I think a small/medium dog would suit our lifestyle better


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

Linda Weasel said:


> Did you try what I call a 'proper' rescue, like Blue Cross, for example?
> 
> I get very frustrated when I hear about some of the conditions that some rescues apply. I think that some of the independent ones don't have people with enough experience or knowledge to make a sensible decision based on a particular individual circumstance or dog.


This one was a "proper rescue". Quite a famous one. I know they're probably weary of people asking about dogs when they aren't 100% committed but I AM, just seems a shame...


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Lola55 said:


> This one was a "proper rescue". Quite a famous one. I know they're probably weary of people asking about dogs when they aren't 100% committed but I AM, just seems a shame...


Sad to hear that.
Like you, sometimes I wonder how any rescue dog ever gets a home.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

The main reason they do not like you to rescue a dog in the same town as it was found is for several reasons & not to do with you. The dog may have been abandoned & if it spotted with you by the past owner they may try to get you ito give the dog back or paying them money to keep the dog. What would you do if the dog took off after someone who once owned it? Or worse still if it spotted whoever dumped it it freeked out? Please done think these things happen because they do.Try a different rescue & think about things like that if your turned down for similar reasons.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

DaisyBluebell said:


> The main reason they do not like you to rescue a dog in the same town as it was found is for several reasons & not to do with you. The dog may have been abandoned & if it spotted with you by the past owner they may try to get you ito give the dog back or paying them money to keep the dog. What would you do if the dog took off after someone who once owned it? Or worse still if it spotted whoever dumped it it freeked out? Please done think these things happen because they do.Try a different rescue & think about things like that if your turned down for similar reasons.


 I knew the town one of my rescue dogs had come from ( I think I was accidently given that info Im sure it wasn't intentional) I never ever took the dog there even though it was somewhere we had previously gone 3 or 4 times a year for a pleasant day out, I was just to worried about meeting the previous owners! 
Personally I don't think it is unreasonable not to place a dog back into its original home town.
I can`t imagine why they would suggest the dog would die if it came into work with you, unless you do something that would be dangerous to the dog, that is a very odd comment! 
There are many many rescues there will be one that is a lot more flexible than what you have found.


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

DaisyBluebell said:


> The main reason they do not like you to rescue a dog in the same town as it was found is for several reasons & not to do with you. The dog may have been abandoned & if it spotted with you by the past owner they may try to get you ito give the dog back or paying them money to keep the dog. What would you do if the dog took off after someone who once owned it? Or worse still if it spotted whoever dumped it it freeked out? Please done think these things happen because they do.Try a different rescue & think about things like that if your turned down for similar reasons.


I do understand this. Dogs can get freaked out by lots of things though: a cat, other dogs, fireworks, cars, a fox, a sudden loud noise, seeing someone who resembles their previous owner (even if its not actually them). I dont think this is a good reason to keep a dog incarcerated in a shelter kennel (and away from a loving home) on the basis that there is a minuscule chance that at some random point in the future, it *might* see its previous owner.

My main annoyance is also that they dont state this criteria on their website. They are not transparent about their rules on their website. They make it sound like its straight forward and then when you get there its suddenly SURPRISE! you can't adopt after all. If they were transparent and open about their criteria, I would be much more understanding and I would not have wasted a total of 90 minutes driving back and forth today.


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

rona said:


> Try these
> Thanks rona!


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

Chatcat said:


> Ha Ha @Lola55 ! I live on the leafy Sussex Downs, and I had EXACTLY the same problem. I work mornings as a gardener and was going to take said lucky dog with me, I own my home, have regular income, owned many different animals, cats, horses, small furry things in cages, have teenage kids for doggy entertainment. Oh no, I could not adopt a dog for love nor money. I am willing to bet I know the rescues you went to. If you live near me I can give you the name of a rescue that doesn't give a damn about any of that! God only knows where the dogs come from, but they are quite willing to give them out no questions asked!


I'm sorry you had the same experience- you sound like you'd make an awesome dog parent!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2019)

Thankyou!. Well, to the left there, is my lovely Clover, from the rescue I mentioned (I can pm you the details), and she is just the most lovely thing. I mean, she has rescue issues (don't they all) but three of the big rescues, RSPCA, The Dogs Trust and Raystede missed out on my lovely home that she now occupies!

I suggest you keep trying, you will find your forever dog some day.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh I so feel your pain. I'm a full-time dog trainer, work from home, my dogs come with me or, they are indoors with my husband when I'm not training. We've always had rescue dogs, we don't have children, we have a secure massive gardens and land, we take our dogs on holidays, never ever put into kennels but we were refused a dog too...



We didn't give up, we eventually got one but, it is very difficult you're right... no wonder people go to backyard breeders for their dogs... I totally get the rescues point of view, I've worked in many so I can see both sides of the coin but there are exceptions and lots of rescues do a fantastic job, it's just a case of searching them out. 

Good luck, don't be despondent, try another few charities, it's so worth it.


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

8tansox said:


> Oh I so feel your pain. I'm a full-time dog trainer, work from home, my dogs come with me or, they are indoors with my husband when I'm not training. We've always had rescue dogs, we don't have children, we have a secure massive gardens and land, we take our dogs on holidays, never ever put into kennels but we were refused a dog too...
> 
> We didn't give up, we eventually got one but, it is very difficult you're right... no wonder people go to backyard breeders for their dogs... I totally get the rescues point of view, I've worked in many so I can see both sides of the coin but there are exceptions and lots of rescues do a fantastic job, it's just a case of searching them out.
> 
> Good luck, don't be despondent, try another few charities, it's so worth it.


Good grief- why on earth were you refused?! I'd like you to adopt me


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I can see both sides of the situation as I volunteer for a small rescue. Some of the larger chains can afford to have (some quite ridiculous) blanket policies or bans because they have lots of money and are well known so get plenty of potential adopters. If you look for smaller independent rescues (make sure you have done a check on them too though, there are some dodgy rescues out there, and people who are practically hoarders just pretending to be a rescue!) they tend to be a lot more flexible and look at individual situations and try to match you with the right dog. 
I hope it hasn't put you off rescuing, it sounds like you are the perfect home for a lucky dog!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I too had the same issues, I even had one rescue appear to move one dog I enquired about around the country in some bizarre attempt to hide it. I began to assume that my name matched the name of a known dog abuser. 
I'm home all day, have had dogs all my life and my son is and was at the time grown up. I ended up privately rehoming which I would never do again even though I now have a wonderful dog.

What I have found is that breed specific rescues seem to be a much better place to go, I'm the member of a couple of breed groups one relating to my current dog and the other relating to my old dog, both groups share dogs coming into the rescue and there seems to be a bias towards people they already know via the groups. 

Small rescues also seem much better.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

OP - There are dedicated Breed Rescues who would be way more flexible.

I used to co-ordinate the Rescue for the Parson Russell Terrier Breed Club and, given what you describe, I would have been happy to work with you.

If you could narrow it down to a few specific Breeds, then simply Google the Rescue for that Breed, you should find 'phone numbers.

Have a look at Belgian Shepherds. Groenendaels are beautiful and can make fabulous pets.


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

Rafa said:


> OP - There are dedicated Breed Rescues who would be way more flexible.
> 
> I used to co-ordinate the Rescue for the Parson Russell Terrier Breed Club and, given what you describe, I would have been happy to work with you.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much everyone for all the support. As I said, I do understand the need for regulations and criteria when it comes to rehoming dogs and also the need to be careful. I'm very happy for any prospective shelters to come and inspect my house/garden etc. I'm just a bit frustrated that the criteria for some seems to be SO strict is all.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Lola55 said:


> Good grief- why on earth were you refused?! I'd like you to adopt me


Because my Pedigree _puppy_ has testicles...they refused point blank to let us have a male castrated JRT despite the fact he was only 9 months old at the time... he still has his testicles AND we have a male, castrated JRT from another rescue centre... So it was worth shopping around we have Fidget and they get along like a house on fire - testicles as well hahaha...

The odd thing was, the rescue that refused us a dog; I have signed numerous documents that they give their new puppy and dog owners to insure they train their dog - I sign the damned forms for them to say their dog has completed basic training courses...


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I have seen a few rescues where ex strays cannot be rehomed in their home town. Maybe even a term of the agreement with the council whose stray dogs they rehome. I don't think this is unreasonable.

I think sounds like you have a nice home but it's only one rescue and one dog so think a bit soon to give up and buy a puppy and proclaim how hard it is to rehome a dog.. frustrating as it is try a few more.

Wonder why they thought the dog might die if came to work.. without knowing all the details it's hard to say. 

Sometimes we ask questions if people say they want to take the dog to work... mainly to make sure would suit the dog in question. One was a Gardner that wanted to rehome a lurcher we had with a high prey drive that would chase anything and had to be walked on lead and muzzled. We felt not suitable as in a different persons garden each day so couldn't guarantee how secure they were and what if it chased and killed someone's pet. However a different dog might have been suitable.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Lola55 said:


> I'm in the South East of England- about 50 mins from London. Im very open minded about breeds. Ive had experiences of labs, terriers, and setters before but I dont have any specific preferences. My only criteria is that I would rather not have anything too enormous, just because I think a small/medium dog would suit our lifestyle better


If you ever fancy travelling as far as Cambridgeshire there is a lovely rescue near me who considers applicants on an individual basis. They have lots of lovely mixed breed medium dogs at the moment.


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

EmCHammer said:


> I have seen a few rescues where ex strays cannot be rehomed in their home town. Maybe even a term of the agreement with the council whose stray dogs they rehome. I don't think this is unreasonable.
> 
> I think sounds like you have a nice home but it's only one rescue and one dog so think a bit soon to give up and buy a puppy and proclaim how hard it is to rehome a dog.. frustrating as it is try a few more.
> 
> ...


I think the reason she said "she would die!" in an office was because she's a very nervous dog. I mean, fine, but there are only two damn people in the office- one including me. It's not like the office has a constant stream of people coming in and out and whilst I was at the shelter there were loads of people tapping the glass of her kennel and staring at her. So.... not sure why that's apparently fine but office life is a no.

She wasn't a stray. She had apparently been used for breeding and had been locked in a shed. Poor baby. If they didn't want me to adopt her, I respect that, but I don't think it's asking too much that they be honest and transparent about their rules on their website. I know exactly why they don't- for fear it will put people off. However, if I had known this- I wouldn't have wasted a 90 minute journey. If they want prospective owners to be honest with them, then shouldn't they offer the same courtesy?


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

kittih said:


> If you ever fancy travelling as far as Cambridgeshire there is a lovely rescue near me who considers applicants on an individual basis. They have lots of lovely mixed breed medium dogs at the moment.


Thankyou! I have family there - not a bad idea at all!


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

8tansox said:


> Because my Pedigree _puppy_ has testicles...they refused point blank to let us have a male castrated JRT despite the fact he was only 9 months old at the time... he still has his testicles AND we have a male, castrated JRT from another rescue centre... So it was worth shopping around we have Fidget and they get along like a house on fire - testicles as well hahaha...
> 
> The odd thing was, the rescue that refused us a dog; I have signed numerous documents that they give their new puppy and dog owners to insure they train their dog - I sign the damned forms for them to say their dog has completed basic training courses...


Yeah that's ridiculous. It's such a shame as so many people want to adopt rather than buy but this is pushing people away.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I think the hardest thing is that we all feel that somehow it's something we did that caused us to be rejected especially when there is little or no explanation. Obviously it's logical that there are issues the rescues can't discuss, it doesn't make you feel better being logical.

Hopefully knowing that you aren't the only one will make you feel better and you will soon get a dog.


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

Picklelily said:


> I think the hardest thing is that we all feel that somehow it's something we did that caused us to be rejected especially when there is little or no explanation. Obviously it's logical that there are issues the rescues can't discuss, it doesn't make you feel better being logical.
> 
> Hopefully knowing that you aren't the only one will make you feel better and you will soon get a dog.


Thanks pickle! I admit I did feel a bit rejected. As in... "what's wrong with me and my home?" I also hope the poor girl doesn't end up there for months and months. I hope she finds her someone soon.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Lola55 said:


> Yeah that's ridiculous. It's such a shame as so many people want to adopt rather than buy but this is pushing people away.


I'll pm you the details then


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@Lola55 it's such a shame the rescue didn't suggest alternative dogs for you, as that was how I got my first rescue dog. It was the rescue who suggested him for me. After I uhmmed and ahhhed and really needed guidance. This was a council pound though, limited kennel life then and I had very young children. They did try and spend time with the dogs, although how a dog is in kennels can be a different ball game.

For what it's worth a lurcher if it is sensitive and nervous then it's probably really complex. Mine gets spooked at odd things; things I wouldn't expect her too. Other things she's not bothered about. She's also not typical of laying around doing nothing either. She would be a complete nightmare in an office, as everything could be a toy!


----------



## Pricivius (Mar 16, 2018)

I have volunteered in several rescues as I have moved with jobs so have experienced the rules and regulations from pounds to the Dog’s Trust. I have also fostered for 7 different rescues, including a pound, the RSPCA and breed rescues a while ago. In my experience, no two rescues work the same way to the same rules, and several change the rules as they go along. I don’t mean that they change them to suit the dog - that’s understandable - but that the blanket rules suddenly change from one minute to the next, irrespective of the dog. Or the rules they publish are not actually the rules they enforce. So as a volunteer, what I was trained to tell the potential adopters was, at times, rubbish.

I was told that my home was fine for a foster dog, but not for a permanent dog with no explanation, and then another rescue decided the opposite was true. *shrug* I was recently homechecked by two breed rescues for the same breed on consecutive days - one passed me and one failed me. The one who failed me was passed by the homechecker and then failed by the rescue. *shrug*

I completely understand that everyone’s trying to do the best by the dogs, or at least they should be, but adopting a rescue is very confusing.

Despite all this, I continue to support rescues and continue to volunteer at my local rescue. But I have all but accepted I will not be able to adopt a dog at the moment. *shrug*


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

Pricivius said:


> I have volunteered in several rescues as I have moved with jobs so have experienced the rules and regulations from pounds to the Dog's Trust. I have also fostered for 7 different rescues, including a pound, the RSPCA and breed rescues a while ago. In my experience, no two rescues work the same way to the same rules, and several change the rules as they go along. I don't mean that they change them to suit the dog - that's understandable - but that the blanket rules suddenly change from one minute to the next, irrespective of the dog. Or the rules they publish are not actually the rules they enforce. So as a volunteer, what I was trained to tell the potential adopters was, at times, rubbish.
> 
> I was told that my home was fine for a foster dog, but not for a permanent dog with no explanation, and then another rescue decided the opposite was true. *shrug* I was recently homechecked by two breed rescues for the same breed on consecutive days - one passed me and one failed me. The one who failed me was passed by the homechecker and then failed by the rescue. *shrug*
> 
> ...


Yep- this is exactly what annoys me- "the rules they publish are not the rules they enforce" and equally, the rules they DO enforce are not stated anywhere, so you go in blindly thinking everything is ok when you would never have been accepted right from the start. I will always support rescues no matter what, because of the amazing work they do but like you, I find the whole process extremely confusing. Ive since spoken to others who were told they can't adopt because they work, and I then spoke to another couple who were retired and therefore had all the time in the world to be at home only to be told they were "too old" in their sixties. Sadly, they are steering people away from rescues and towards puppies.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

All my rescue dogs have been private rehomes. At least that way you get to know everything about the dog. I would never put a dog in a rescue and would not like to get one from them. I know a lot of people on here would disagree with me but I think it is up to the owner of a dog to either rehome it if it is suitable for rehoming or have it put to sleep. The thought of one of my dogs languishing in kennels while good homes are turned down would not rest easy with me.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Blitz said:


> All my rescue dogs have been private rehomes. At least that way you get to know everything about the dog. I would never put a dog in a rescue and would not like to get one from them. I know a lot of people on here would disagree with me but I think it is up to the owner of a dog to either rehome it if it is suitable for rehoming or have it put to sleep. The thought of one of my dogs languishing in kennels while good homes are turned down would not rest easy with me.


I have 2 privately rehomed dogs who have come from breeders -both bred by the breeder and run on for showing/breeding and then retired. It's worked well for us as they come with full history and lifetime support.
Our first dog was a rescue from a breed specific rescue, she was a girl who had been privately rehomed by her breeder but the arrangement had failed. She was an amazing little dog, but the rescue was very lax ,we had no home inspections, just a quick chat,a few questions about the garden and she was ours !
Have you considered looking at breed specific rescues ?


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Sorry to hear how you've been left feeling by the rescue.I think that sometime they can be inflexible and other times they just don't communicate very well,which is a shame when everyone involved has the dogs best interests at heart.I agreed with others that have said that some of the smaller,local rescues are a better bet.They often have dogs in foster homes and know their dogs a lot better.I don't know what age dog you're looking for but the Oldies Club rehome dogs from 7years upwards.All of their dogs are in foster homes,so can be anywhere in the country.I've transported a few dogs for them and they appear to be well organised and very caring.The dogs I've had the pleasure of meeting have been fab and really in need of a new home in sad and difficult circumstances.I've never been on the rehoming end of things with them but might be worth a look.Good luck and don't lose heart,there's a rescue dog out there just waiting fall you have to offer.


----------



## amplecrumlin (Oct 16, 2017)

Where I live, it's still possible to walk into a council-run dog pound, decide "I'll have that one" and walk out £70 later with the dog. (There's even 72 hours to change your mind) . I'm not saying that that's right either, but there are ways to rehome that are in between this extreme and what you experienced.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Lola55 said:


> I think the reason she said "she would die!" in an office was because she's a very nervous dog. I mean, fine, but there are only two damn people in the office- one including me. It's not like the office has a constant stream of people coming in and out and whilst I was at the shelter there were loads of people tapping the glass of her kennel and staring at her. So.... not sure why that's apparently fine but office life is a no.


It sounds OK to me, I'm not sure understand why not a good home (if not then for another dog) but sounds like they haven't communicated well he reasons why, and a real shame re the wasted journey as well,

Not referring to the OP here, as sounds a lovely home, but everyone who applies thinks they can offer a brilliant home for a dog, and we will turn down a home if we think its not the right home, better for a dog to wait another couple of weeks maybe and get the right home, than any OK home for the sake of getting the dogs out the door quickly. Sometimes people don't come across well in their applications, like mentioning everyone works full time, but not that there is split shifts, or sometimes peoples ideas are very different to ours, i.e. they will use physical punishments, or leave the dog in the garden when they go out say how good their dog and kid get on, the dog will allow the kid to sit on it etc. We all work full time and sometimes theres just not enough time to chase people up for more information if they are not forthcoming on their original application - although everyone does get replied to and asked for more information if they haven't put a lot.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Lola55 said:


> I think the reason she said "she would die!" in an office was because she's a very nervous dog. I mean, fine, but there are only two damn people in the office- one including me. It's not like the office has a constant stream of people coming in and out and whilst I was at the shelter there were loads of people tapping the glass of her kennel and staring at her. So.... not sure why that's apparently fine but office life is a no.
> 
> She wasn't a stray. She had apparently been used for breeding and had been locked in a shed. Poor baby. If they didn't want me to adopt her, I respect that, but I don't think it's asking too much that they be honest and transparent about their rules on their website. I know exactly why they don't- for fear it will put people off. However, if I had known this- I wouldn't have wasted a 90 minute journey. If they want prospective owners to be honest with them, then shouldn't they offer the same courtesy?


My hairdresser lets one of her employees bring her dog to work. The dog is as good as gold and even though people come and go through the front door, she never attempts to go outside. She comes over to say hello, never jumps up, just sits in front of you. She lets you pet her in greeting, then off she goes. She's lovely.


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

Sacremist said:


> My hairdresser lets one of her employees bring her dog to work. The dog is as good as gold and even though people come and go through the front door, she never attempts to go outside. She comes over to say hello, never jumps up, just sits in front of you. She lets you pet her in greeting, then off she goes. She's lovely.


awwww, I know a lot of people who take their dogs to work and they love it! I wouldn't take a puppy obviously (it would be chaos lol), but for older dogs with less energy who just like to snooze, get pats and attention and watch the goings on whilst they relax its wonderful. Plus, they get to be with their beloved owners all day long- bliss!


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

Silverpaw said:


> Sorry to hear how you've been left feeling by the rescue.I think that sometime they can be inflexible and other times they just don't communicate very well,which is a shame when everyone involved has the dogs best interests at heart.I agreed with others that have said that some of the smaller,local rescues are a better bet.They often have dogs in foster homes and know their dogs a lot better.I don't know what age dog you're looking for but the Oldies Club rehome dogs from 7years upwards.All of their dogs are in foster homes,so can be anywhere in the country.I've transported a few dogs for them and they appear to be well organised and very caring.The dogs I've had the pleasure of meeting have been fab and really in need of a new home in sad and difficult circumstances.I've never been on the rehoming end of things with them but might be worth a look.Good luck and don't lose heart,there's a rescue dog out there just waiting fall you have to offer.


I would certainly adopt an older dog (age 7 and above). Ive seen quite a few dogs around age 13 that need homes. My only fear there is that they won't live very long and having only got over the death of my beloved Phoebe, I dont know if i could handle another loss so soon. It rips your heart out. I know that sounds selfish but it took me months to feel "normal" again after phoebe died in my arms and I dont know if my heart can handle it again so soon.


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

SusieRainbow said:


> I have 2 privately rehomed dogs who have come from breeders -both bred by the breeder and run on for showing/breeding and then retired. It's worked well for us as they come with full history and lifetime support.
> Our first dog was a rescue from a breed specific rescue, she was a girl who had been privately rehomed by her breeder but the arrangement had failed. She was an amazing little dog, but the rescue was very lax ,we had no home inspections, just a quick chat,a few questions about the garden and she was ours !
> Have you considered looking at breed specific rescues ?


This is my next plan! I'm gonna google these tonight


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I have to admit, when I was looking at getting a second dog I was a little put off from UK rescues due to all the stories of people being rejected that I'd heard, especially as at the time everyone in the household technically worked full time (different schedules though, and the dogs came to work with me if no one was home all day).

As it turned out I didn't find any dogs that matched what I was looking for and I ended up getting Harley from a foreign rescue who, rightly or wrongly, were more lenient and willing to look at individual circumstances. People complain about the number of foreign rescues coming into the country, but I do wonder if part of the reason is potential adopters getting refused by UK rescues?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Just be wary of private rehomes. Yes you can find some fab dogs privately, but also people lie through their teeth to get rid of a dog they are having problems with. In rescue we get dogs in from private homes with supposedly no issues, but guess what? They DO have problems! And now we as a rescue have to spend more time to make them rehomable. And we are foster based so it's not like being in a kennel environment.
My colleague's daughter went off and got a very cute young terrier from a private home who was getting rid as she worked more than before and it wasn't fair on him. Turns out he has really bad separation issues. To the point where in a crate he would completely trash it and somehow get it across the floor of the kitchen and push the big kitchen table across the floor. He's a yorkie cross. So be VERY cautious if you do go in for a private rehome, and take everything they say as a pinch of salt unless you see it yourself. And ask neighbours about the dog too.


----------



## Lola55 (Jun 27, 2019)

Sarah H said:


> Just be wary of private rehomes. Yes you can find some fab dogs privately, but also people lie through their teeth to get rid of a dog they are having problems with. In rescue we get dogs in from private homes with supposedly no issues, but guess what? They DO have problems! And now we as a rescue have to spend more time to make them rehomable. And we are foster based so it's not like being in a kennel environment.
> My colleague's daughter went off and got a very cute young terrier from a private home who was getting rid as she worked more than before and it wasn't fair on him. Turns out he has really bad separation issues. To the point where in a crate he would completely trash it and somehow get it across the floor of the kitchen and push the big kitchen table across the floor. He's a yorkie cross. So be VERY cautious if you do go in for a private rehome, and take everything they say as a pinch of salt unless you see it yourself. And ask neighbours about the dog too.


Thanks. This is very good advice and I have seen private re-homing ads and wondered about this. Ive seen lots of ads that say "rehoming through no fault of his/her own, we are moving abroad..." or other such things and I often wonder if they're lying. If I moved abroad, I would certainly take my dog with me


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

For a number of years I rehomed various wonderful dogs through the breed rescue. I was quite happy to take any age and health problems as well. Some of my rescues were only with me for a relatively short time due to existing health problems, and each one broke my heart when they died. The last two died within weeks of each other a couple of years ago, and I had got to a point where I couldn't go through it again. Try breed rescue, I made some wonderful human friends, some even better doggie friends, and memories that I wouldn't part with for anything. Good luck in your search x


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

It doesn't sound selfish at all,wondering if you can cope with the loss of another furry friend.Some of the younger oldies have a good few years to come,possibly their best years in a lovely home like the one you could offer.There are so many dogs needing a second (or 3rd or 4th) chance,they'll find you,given the chance.


----------



## Taz69 (Mar 23, 2019)

Basically about 4 years ago I got my first dog, a 2 year old GSDxHusky from a private ad on the Pet4Home website as I didn't expect I would pass the interview process without previously owning a dog.

Now 4 years on I have to say it was the best decision I have ever made.Even with a private re-home you should meet the dog and spend some time getting your own opinion as to the dogs personality. I would expect a genuine prior owner who is trying to find a good home for their dog would be happy to take the dog for a walk to demonstrate the dogs behaviour and temperament and probably make an agreement to allow you to return the dog within a set period if the dog didn't settle.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Another one here who had awful experiences with large, national rescues in the south east of England. Indeed, one even reneged on a promised dog because (I later found out) the manager decided that HE wanted him! The main sticking point for me was that I wanted a staffy and have two indoor cats. (Like the OP, my working conditions are ideal; I work from home and my pooch comes everywhere with me.) I had previously had quite difficult breeds and was experienced in introducing cats and dogs; I even offered to give the rescues a written plan showing how I do it! But no - no-one was interested. 

I got my lovely Brecon from Bruno’s Animal Haven in South Wales; yes, a very long trip, but he was worth every mile, and I now support the charity whenever I can.


----------

